# MilPoint Betting Feature?



## dangles (28 Apr 2011)

Hey all,

I ran a quick search and couldn't find anything on this...

Anyways, with all the hype over the Stanley Cup Playoffs I have been caught up in a few bets with my buddies over Vancouver vs. Chicago. I was wondering if there could be a feature on this website that would allow users to bet a certain amount of MilPoints to one another, for sporting events etc.? It could also be useful for those who play the Afghan Ops game, as they are always needing a few more MilPoints here and there. I know there could be a couple issues with this idea, but from what I have thought of there's no issue that can't be fixed [except maybe a moral issue?!]


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2011)

Any decision on this would have to be made soley by the site owner. There is no other option.

The idea has been put forward, now you'll just have to wait for Mike's yay or nay.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Apr 2011)

I like the idea... in fact I've toyed with variants of it already. The big issue is that it would take a fairly substantial time commitment on my part, which I just haven't been able to carve out yet. (In fact, I'm way currently behind, as anyone who has recently PM'd me probably knows! )

It's one for the 'to do' list though, and if I can see my way through a few existing items I'll try to take a look at it.

Having said that... don't let my poor organization stifle the ideas... keep 'em coming and I'll do my best to keep up!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Neill McKay (29 Apr 2011)

In the interim, people could bet with milpoints on their own if they're inclined to.  Just as in real life, they'd have to trust each other to award and deduct according to the result of the bet.


----------



## ballz (29 Apr 2011)

And, just like in real life, you can hire debt-collectors to deal with those who keep to their end of the deal. There are some of us pretty desperate for milpoints for AO that will be willing to collect debts!


----------



## dangles (29 Apr 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> In the interim, people could bet with milpoints on their own if they're inclined to.  Just as in real life, they'd have to trust each other to award and deduct according to the result of the bet.



Yeah I thought about that but the limit some people have on MilPoints sending is kinda low [for myself I can only bet max 60...hopefully the betting feature if added would allow people to bet all their MP]. Its definetly something doable for now though.


----------

